# Derailleur cable 70 suburban 5 speed



## Derrick (Jan 23, 2017)

Im having a hard time locating a new shift/Derailleur cable with round end any one have any leads?


----------



## momo608 (Jan 23, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Univers...985484?hash=item33b46710cc:g:TzgAAOSw7aBVHcI2

here's a huret cable, OE

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huret-Derai...102338?hash=item542af74a42:g:EXEAAOSwKtVWz2OM


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 23, 2017)

Unfortunately the cables that @momo608 recommended are for modern road or mountain bike shifters and the rounded ends will not fit the vintage Schwinn shifters without extensive filing,  The Schwinn Single and Twin-Stik shifters were similar to Huret shifters and require Huret cables using much thinner "lolipop" ends. Here you will find NOS Huret cables that will fit with no modification:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Huret-shifting-cables-63-Jubelee-Schwinn-Raleigh-/160354414190

Note that is a package of 10 cables for $12 (including shipping), so they are only $1.20 each.


----------



## Derrick (Jan 23, 2017)

Its hard finding a good pic of the end but the huret i can definitely see. Ive been a little skiddish around ebay for a while got burned a few times after years of no problems. But the price is right thanks for the leads!


----------



## Derrick (Jan 23, 2017)

10 for 12 for something not made in taiwan is good for me


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 23, 2017)

momo608 said:


> ...here's a huret cable, OE
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Huret-Derai...102338?hash=item542af74a42:g:EXEAAOSwKtVWz2OM




Unfortunately that cable is only 49" long, which will only work for the front derailleur on a Suburban or other 27" wheel lightweights. Not to mention it is $7 for one when you can get 10 of the longer 63" cables that will fit both front and rear derailleurs for only $12.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 23, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> Unfortunately the cables that @momo608 recommended are for modern road or mountain bike shifters and the rounded ends will not fit the vintage Schwinn shifters without extensive filing,  The Schwinn Single and Twin-Stik shifters were similar to Huret shifters and require Huret cables using much thinner "lolipop" ends. Here you will find NOS Huret cables that will fit with no modification:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Huret-shifting-cables-63-Jubelee-Schwinn-Raleigh-/160354414190
> 
> Note that is a package of 10 cables for $12 (including shipping), so they are only $1.20 each.



Slight filing, like 10 seconds worth, but yours was the better suggestion. just bought some myself.

BTW, the cables I suggested are stainless


----------



## Derrick (Jan 23, 2017)

Ordering the 10 cables but now i need a couple more bikes to put them on!


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 24, 2017)

Derrick said:


> Ordering the 10 cables but now i need a couple more bikes to put them on!



Give it time,the bikes will come . That is a great deal on the cables,hang the spares on a nail and look for bikes to use them on .


----------



## Metacortex (Jan 24, 2017)

For those wanting to stock up the same seller has a package of 20 for $20 (including shipping), which is only a buck a cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Huret-shifting-cables-70s-Jubelee-Schwinn-Raleigh-/161433462885

No relation to me except that I have bought some myself...


----------



## momo608 (Jan 24, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> For those wanting to stock up the same seller has a package of 20 for $20 (including shipping), which is only a buck a cable: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Huret-shifting-cables-70s-Jubelee-Schwinn-Raleigh-/161433462885
> 
> No relation to me except that I have bought some myself...



I'm wondering why this did not come up in my "huret cables" search. I use all stainless cables on my restos but bought some of these anyway. Maybe I'll sell it in five years for a huge profit.


----------



## Derrick (Jan 24, 2017)

Stainless would be nice since most of the cable is exposed maybe waxing the cable will preserve appearance?


----------



## BWright (Mar 13, 2018)

Are longer (for a 1970 5-speed Suburban) stainless shift cables available?  Even if filing is necessary?  I bought some a few years ago but cannot find them now.  Thanks.


----------

